# Opera Wars: Santuzza



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

It's not because I opened the thread about Dalilas, but I do think this kind of thread is a good opportunity to listen without prejudices, and just select our favorite interpretation without being conditioned by any names.... unless, of course, we identify the singer. 

So let's try again. This time, I've selected a more familiar piece for everyone, I hope. It's Santuzza's aria from _Cavalleria Rusticana_, "Voi lo sapete, o mamma".

This is the italian libretto:

_Voi lo sapete, o mamma,
Prima d'andar soldato,
Turiddu aveva a Lola
Eterna fè giurato.
Tornò, la seppe sposa;
E con un nuovo amore
Volle spegner la fiamma
Che gli bruciava il core:
M'amò, l'amai.
Quell'invidia d'ogni delizia mia,
Del suo sposo dimentica,
**** di gelosia...
Me l'ha rapito...
Priva dell'onor mio rimango:
Lola e Turiddu s'amano,
Io piango, io piango!​_
As Santuzza tessitura is very central, both sopranos and mezzos have been singing the role since the premiere, sung by Gemma Bellincioni.

There are five candidates, again all of them are great singers, some easy to identify, some not that easy...

santuzza nº 1

santuzza nº 2

santuzza nº 3

santuzza nº 4

santuzza nº 5

Let's choose our favorite.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Too easy. Has to be number two, but not surprising considering who it is. She brings out the raw emotion best.

Thanks for doing another of these shilgolch - I enjoyed all the singers this time.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Agreed with Natalie -- #2 wins. Most recognizable voice in this history of opera?
Also really liked #5, no idea who it is though. #3 was interesting, again no idea who - a dramatic soprano I assume.
#4 was my least favorite.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

#2 is easily recognisable... but this doesn't mean she should be our favorite for this particular aria. 

In fact, every month I meet with a small group of friends, and one of the things we do, apart from talking tons of opera bits, is run a kind of extended 'blind tasting' (instead of using 5 singers, normally we go for 8 to 10). The Santuzza's run was not won by #2, so it's not a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

schigolch said:


> #2 is easily recognisable... but this doesn't mean she should be our favorite for this particular aria.


What do you mean? If Callas isn't your favourite in any aria that she ever recorded it means that it's time to consult your doctor.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess it's better time for you to stop blind adoration of a singer. 

Nobody is the best one in everything, nobody. 

That doesn't mean Callas Santuzza is not good. Far from it, is an excellent recreation. But not necessarily the best one.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

schigolch said:


> I guess it's better time for you to stop blind adoration of a singer.


I vote for blind adoration!

But then again, let's not go into how much trouble that's caused me . . .


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I didn't vote for #2 because it was Callas, but because it was the best in my opinion. Callas just happens to have the rarest of gifts in that she can imbue a phrase with emotion like few others. But there are definitely pieces that I don't favor her interpretation.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Of course, that's exactly the point. If you think #2 is the best interpretation, then this is the right thing to do. 

But please, everyone remember to vote, not just comment in the thread, if vote is what you want...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> I didn't vote for #2 because it was Callas, but because it was the best in my opinion. Callas just happens to have the rarest of gifts in that she can imbue a phrase with emotion like few others. But there are definitely pieces that I don't favor her interpretation.


Oh I voted for her for that reason, I listened very carefuly to the others hoping to find one I liked better so as not to be too obvious, but Callas is the only one who made me cry.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I voted #2. Pleased my ears.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

schigolch said:


> I guess it's better time for you to stop blind adoration of a singer.


Don't assume that I adore anybody. Especially sopranos. I usually just put up with them until the baritone comes on.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not in the business of assuming anything, especially ladies preferences.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You know it was interesting, doing this exercise, because although it WAS hearing Callas that initially got me interested in opera in the first place (30 years ago!!), I haven't listened to her much in recent years. And I had a big 15 year gap while I was learning the piano and listening to a lot of Scarlatti. 

But that aria made me realise again how compelling she really could be.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I do understand.

After all, I selected Callas as my favourite female singer in the TC thirty day opera challenge.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Callas is the Obvious choice for many but I have a soft spot for Obraztsova in the role.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Let's close the battle.

Santuzza nº1: She is no other than Tatiata Troyanos, from the MET, in 1978. Troyanos was a gifted singer, and she was incapable of bad singing, but she was not Santuzza. She is my favourite number 4.

Santuzza nº2: Of course, she is Maria Callas. Wonderful and mastery creation, we heard her singing in 1953, with maestro Serafin conducting La Scala orchestra. The winner of the battle, and my favourite number 2.

Santuzza nº3: Violeta Urmana, from Teatro Real, Madrid, in 2007. Urmana, first a mezzo, now a soprano, has in her throat some notes that are pure gold, and we can hear a few of them in her Santuzza. However, her detachement from the role damages her performance. My favourite number 3.

Santuzza nº 4: This is not her best role, not the second best, not the third... In fact, is not her role. She is Waltraud Meier, from Ravenna, in 1996. My favourite number 5.

Santuzza nº5: A historical Santuzza, this singer is the first "Divina", Claudia Muzio, in 1934. Rodolfo Celletti explains Muzio's performance better than me:



Rodolfo Celletti said:


> Her beautiful phrasing, her winged emission, the lovely timbre... the first part of the aria sung with an understated sadness... Her regulation in "L'amai, l'amai"... the sweetness of "Me l'a rapito"... Great talent, simply inimitable


This is my favourite number 1.

Thanks to all voting and posting members. :tiphat:


----------

